# Going "old school" with my wife's bathroom...



## Mister Sonny (May 16, 2010)

Here's what I have been doing in my hours after work and on weekends for the last month or so. My wife's bathroom in our house is the one room she's always hated. I decided for her birthday (in late June) she would have a new bathroom. 

First the originals.


















This bathroom featured top of the line (for the 60's) ugly almond tile, and MULTIPLE layers of the ugliest wallpaper EVAR.










First things first we gut out the tile and plain gypsum board behind it (yeah, not even green board). ANd find our first problem....










Over time the drain had sheared just above the P trap. I ended up using a PVC extender and marine/plumbing epoxy to fashion on a workable new pipe. But then we could drop in the tub. Replacing a vintage 1960's cast iron tub with a new modern plastic/resin/fiberglass model let is put in a new tub in the same space, but have 2 inches wider, and an inch longer on the inside of the tub. The new tub is officially made of half win, and half awesome.

The wife didn't have space for her various shampoos and concoctions she uses in the shower.. so I build some recessed shower niches into the wall while putting in the hardibacker.










You'll see how that turns out later....

We dropped in an inexpensive vinyl plank floor called "allure" flooring from home depot. Cheap, and mega fast to install. I am just hoping it holds up looking as good as it did put in. The type if "Lisbon cork" I think..










It limited my number of pics, so more pics in the reply to this....


----------



## Mister Sonny (May 16, 2010)

Now more of the "after" shots...

Next was the tiling. We went with a 10" x 8" tile and subway style (brick). She had originally wanted to do all glass mosaics, but that would have blown the budget through the roof. SO we got the glass mosaics, but less, and used them for accents. Also we used them in the niche.





























The same accent tiles worked great on the privacy wall and ledge behind the new sink : 









We got a shelf to go over the toilet, but didn't like it. So I lopped off the legs and used a french cleat to wall mount it instead, MUCH better space. 

















As a finishing touch once the mirror was in I added in a wall mounted blow dryer holder for her. 










Now I have to decide if I want to go back to playing World of Warcraft for a while or tackle our enclosed covered patio next...


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Mister Sonny said:


> Now I have to decide if I want to go back to playing World of Warcraft for a while or tackle our enclosed covered patio next...


nice looking bathroom! go play WoW for a bit. you've earned it.


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good Haus. More screenshots!!!


----------

